# 2010 Tarmac Pro Comp Red



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Any one who owns this bike care to comment about the pros and cons? I'm digging the stealth look and have the bike buying fever. I was going to pull the trigger last weekend but my LBS had sold the last one in stock. Says they won't have more till May so it gives me time to research. Thanks


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

dougrocky123 said:


> Any one who owns this bike care to comment about the pros and cons? I'm digging the stealth look and have the bike buying fever. I was going to pull the trigger last weekend but my LBS had sold the last one in stock. Says they won't have more till May so it gives me time to research. Thanks



The Pro is a very nice bike that has a lot of trickle down technology. The frame is the same tube shapes as last year's S-Works SL2, but with FACT 10 carbon instead of the lighter, stiffer FACT 11. The parts spec is a pretty smart mix with RED where you need it and FORCE where it is less important. The only low spot is the down spec in the wheel to the Mavic Ksyrium Elite. Not that it's a bad wheel, but not as nice as the Ksyrium SLs on last year's Pro. If you can get your hands on a 09 at a close out price, then that would be a better deal. I have sold a few Expert level Tarmacs this year (same frame as the Pro) and my customers have been very happy. I also ride a S-Works SL3 and absolutely love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Expert*

I have considered the Tarmac Expert as they are the same frame and the Expert is $1100 less. Their is probably a small weight penality with Ultegra vs Sram mix plus I like the stealth look of the Pro.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

I purchased a 2010 Tarmac Pro with SRAM red. It is the flat black color - the bike rocks and I haven't regretted buying it at all. I had a 2005 Roubaix Pro that I replaced it with and the stiffness of the 2010 Tarmac is amazing. The first few rides I actually questioned if it might be too stiff, but I soon got used to it and would never go back. I swapped out the Mavic Elite wheels for a set of Mavic SL's that I was running on my Roubaix. I just like the SL's better.

Overall, no con's that I can think of unless having to swap out the SRAM chain for a Dura Ace chain is a con (since the shifting was poor until the swap was made).

Pro's: Love the color, stiffness, the tracking thru the corners, braking is excellent, shifting is great, and love how light the bike is.

Also, I've been quite happy with the Specialized crankset (BB30) that came on the bike. I was concerned that it might be problematic since it wasn't a Shimano or SRAM crankset. It has been great and the front shifting is very smooth.


----------



## nocondorfx (Oct 22, 2005)

stiff, stiff, light, light, stiff, light. looks good. Not too many complaints
15.5lbs as is size 56. heavy ultegra pedals, force brakes, stock stem,etc.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Can someone give the real world weight of the Pro in SRAM or Dura Ace? I'm just curious what the ballpark range is.

Edit: Thanks for posting that nocondorfx! Nice ride!


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

*Pro Sl 2010*



MaddSkillz said:


> Can someone give the real world weight of the Pro in SRAM or Dura Ace? I'm just curious what the ballpark range is.
> 
> Edit: Thanks for posting that nocondorfx! Nice ride!


 My specs:

2010 Tarmac Pro 54cm 
Specialized Pro cranks 620 gr W/hardware BB30
Specialized CF stem 110mm 
Specialized Toupe Team Edition saddle 160gr
Specialized S'Works seat post 200 gr 
Ultegra SL: Shifters ( heavy), Brakes, front&rear derailleur
Dura-Ace rear cassete 11-27 Dura-Ace chain 
Reynolds Wheels (assault) (This picture) a bit heavier then Dura-Ace CF clinchers Wheels and CST tires regular inner tubes.
FSA K'WING CF handlebar 220 gr 

Here, is my bike weight ready be ridden 15.52lbs.

If I had SRAM FORCE or RED I think the total weight could be under 15lbs or pretty close too. The Ultegra shifters are really heavy.
Regards


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

pvflyer said:


> My specs:
> 
> 2010 Tarmac Pro 54cm
> Specialized Pro cranks 620 gr W/hardware BB30
> ...


That's still impressive! Thank you for posting that for me! 

I really need to get this bike! Maybe I can sell a kidney. =)

BTW, that stem and those handlebars are really nice!


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

MaddSkillz said:


> That's still impressive! Thank you for posting that for me!
> 
> I really need to get this bike! Maybe I can sell a kidney. =)
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I've been watching Ebay and there are some good deals there for sure... I may end up going that route.


----------

